
Intel has 1,000 people working on chips for the iPhone - happyscrappy
http://venturebeat.com/2015/10/16/intel-has-1000-people-working-on-chips-for-the-iphone/
======
nacs
" _If_ all goes well, Intel _may_ "

"will _likely_ be the iPhone 7"

"sources _don’t_ believe Apple has officially signed Intel as a supplier"

"it _could be_ just the beginning of a much deeper Intel involvement in the
iPhone"

So this article is basically rumor and speculation. The only factual thing
about this article is that Intel is working on a SOC (no surprise) which they
_hope_ Apple will buy.

~~~
lucky_cloud
It's probably not the greatest bet either. Apple seems to be moving as much of
their chip design in house. I'd bet many of these things will be on custom
SOCs and Apple-designed chips a few years from now. Related:
[http://stevecheney.com/on-apples-incredible-platform-
advanta...](http://stevecheney.com/on-apples-incredible-platform-advantage/)

~~~
klodolph
Is Apple moving their chip design in-house, or just CPU design? Because the
article is about the LTE modem and manufacturing.

------
neals
This really reads like a computer generated text.

------
sxates
It's not for Apple, it's for Microsoft.

~~~
tdicola
That's a heck of a bet for Intel to make considering Windows phone is 2%
global market share and shrinking. Not trying to bash Windows phone either (I
owned a WP7 device), it's just the reality that even MS is starting to come to
grips with.

~~~
LoSboccacc
[http://cdn.bgr.com/2015/04/computer-
shipments-2015.png?w=624](http://cdn.bgr.com/2015/04/computer-
shipments-2015.png?w=624)

intel needs a way out of the shrinking pc market. gonna be profitable for a
long time, but the tablet/smartphone market is a pie so big establish a
foothold is gonna be strategic, even if the r&d cost is high

(still article was mostly - but the writing on intel wanting mobile was on the
wall for a long time )

also [http://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-details-new-processors-
ai...](http://www.zdnet.com/article/intel-details-new-processors-aimed-at-
cracking-the-mobile-market/)

~~~
klodolph
Intel is already out of the shrinking PC market. Servers are incredibly
popular. Even cloud servers use Intel CPUs, and when people buy more cell
phones, companies buy more servers. A strategic foothold for x86 might be out
of the question now, even given Intel's deep pockets, but that doesn't mean
that they can't manufacture ARMs on their 14nm process, and the investors know
this.

------
x5n1
Hell with a couple of billion phones out there... you better want a big piece
of that market in this world. Whether those chips go in iPhone Android or
whatever. They need to exist.

